# Kacheln wie beim Firefox



## AIKler (24. November 2015)

Hallo

ich hätte gerne auf einer Webseite, so Kacheln wie im Firefox (nur nicht zum Wegklicken sondern fix.
hat da jemand ne Idee wie man so was umsetzen kann??? ich suche schon seit längerem immer wieder.

Im schlimmsten fall muss ich auf die alte Iframe-Variante umsteigen. Ich dachte mal was gehört zu haben dass ich eine Aktuelle webseite auch in einem DIV-Kontainer darstellen kann.

Über gedankenanstöße oder Skriptvorschläge freue ich mich

Danke

AIKler


----------



## SpiceLab (25. November 2015)

AIKler hat gesagt.:


> ich suche schon seit längerem immer wieder.


Such mal nach dem englischen Begriff für Kacheln, dann wirst Du auch fündig: css tiles


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. November 2015)

Hi,
folgend mögliche Techniken stehen dir zur Verfügung:
iFrame (bald auch seamless iFrame),
PHP include,
AJAX oder du setzt das Object-Element ein.
Natürlich geht das auch mit anderen Sprachen wie Perl. Aber nativ geht das nicht.

Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (26. November 2015)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich geht das auch mit anderen Sprachen wie Pearl.


Achtung: Pearl != Perl


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. November 2015)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Achtung: Pearl != Perl


Ups gleich mal korrigiert.


----------

